# How Tie a Traditional Karate Pant



## Willard814 (May 26, 2011)

I have a Ronin brand traditional karate pant with  one loop in the middle on the front of the pants. I'm not quite sure I  am tying it correctly because it becomes lose during training. Can  someone please instruct me on how to tie my pants the right way?


----------



## jks9199 (May 26, 2011)

I usually just use a square knot (right over left/left over right).  You might ask some of your senior classmates.


----------



## MilkManX (Jul 14, 2011)

I tie it like I tie my shoes. Stays put for the most part and you can always double knot it if you have too.


----------



## harlan (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't know the 'correct' way, but I was instructed that the loop was just a guide. After drawing the cord through the loop, I tie a square knot off-center. Doesn't ever come undone.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 14, 2011)

I usually pull the strings so that the pants waist has just a bit of looseness to it.  Then feed then through the loop and tie it like a shoelace, then I roll the whole waistband over once, thus enveloping the knot and taking up the bit of slack I had left in the waist.


----------



## texas_rebel_1980 (Jul 14, 2011)

Omar B said:


> I usually pull the strings so that the pants waist has just a bit of looseness to it.  Then feed then through the loop and tie it like a shoelace, then I roll the whole waistband over once, thus enveloping the knot and taking up the bit of slack I had left in the waist.



i do this except not through the loop. i roll the waist band a couple times to draw the crotch of the pants all the way up so i can move freely.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh I never roll the pants up that high.  I move just fine without additional adjustments.


----------

